# 20 Gallon Stock



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

Can my male Betta(Zorro) live with 3 Cory catfish One CPO(orange dwarf crayfish) And a ghost shrimp(20 gal Filter included Heater not needed since I live in the tropics Tiny white gravel drift wood and possibly some aquatic plants)


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Your betta would probably be fine with the cories - although cories are social and really need about 6. The crayfish would probably be fine. The shrimp may or may not get eaten.


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay then but would 6 be overstocking?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's not overstocked at all! To me, that's barely stocked haha. I'd go with something like this:

1 Betta (Zorro)
6-8 Cory cats
1 CPO
12 Neons or some other small Tetra


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

I can keep glo-Fish in it? I mean the tiny Dainos that glow not the tetra type then?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You could but Danios are really fast and they may stress our your Betta, I'd stick to the Tetra type if you want Glo-Fish with your Betta.


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

Got it and do I need to chip off the crayfish claw cause I heard they can catch male bettas


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

CPO's really shouldn't be kept with anything with long fins. They will try to grab them with their claws. I doubt they would do any serious damage though. I've had a cpo in a 20 gallon community for at least 6 months now and he's never hurt anyone. I wouldn't mess with the claws. Either put one in as is or don't. 

If you do put one in make sure their are caves available to hide in. It will likely hide for the first few days, especially if fish are already there, and will need places to hide when it molts. One it gets comfortable it will be all over the tank including climbing all over plants and decorations. Just watch as if they don't like their surroundings they will try to climb out of the tank. (I lost my first cpo like that)


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

And it won't damage or hurt my betta in any serious way?


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't know to be honest, I've never kept them together. Like I said they will grab onto long fins. My guess is that they would damage the fins, but I seriously doubt they would do any damage beside that. I've had mine for a while and he's never hurt any fish. He'll try to hunt them sometimes, but he's like an underwater wiley coyote. My guess is that in a 20 gallon tank there is plenty of room that they could have their territories so after a bit they likely wouldn't go near each other. Especially since the crayfish can't really swim. It is a risk, but honestly any invertebrate with fish always will be.

No one has asked this question yet, but is it a 20 gallon tall or long?


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I don't really know since I ordered it from a local glass company and its still being made


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Longer is always better. My one suggestion would be that if it is a tall tank to get dwarf cory cats instead of one of the regular kind. Floor space would be tight with the bigger ones in a tall tank. If you can get dimensions we can help you determine the size.


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

24x12x15


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

That is a 20 tall. You would be better off with dwarf cories if you can get them. If not I would go with Pandas as they tend to be smaller of the regular sized ones. Other would be possible but a bit cramped, especially since CPOs can be territorial.


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

There's only one Cory catfish species for sale and its the sterba I live in Trinidad and Tobago so not much pet shops


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

I would be a tight fit but 5-6 should work. I would maybe reconsider the cpo then though. They are territorial and the bottom of the tank is going to be pretty full. I know my cory cats piss of my cpo all the time as they keep crashing into him and stuff. If you really want one I would wait until after you have had the cory cats in there for a while and know they are doing ok


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

Kay and I got the tank today ill send you a picture after a while(its late where I am7)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If your tank is cycled do not add any inverts. IMO, I wouldn't add any fish other than the Betta.

Dwarf Crays of the Cambarellus species are fine with Betta. Their claws are so tiny they can't do any damage. They do a lot of posturing and waving but no actually pinching. I saw one catch a ride on a Betta's tail but it didn't leave a mark. All of my tanks are Betta-based; I have seven in my 20 long and five in my eight and am getting more for the 20.

If you can find Ember Tetra or a Rasbora species they are much better, IME, with Betta than Neons which tend to be bullies and nippers.


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

I've searched them up and aren't they technically the same thing as the CPO?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If your tank is cycled do not add any inverts. IMO, I wouldn't add any fish other than the Betta.


Supposed to be *isn't* cycled. 

Yes, they are the same Crays. Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp orange = CPO. There are also Cambarellus texanus- “Brazos" dwarf crayfish. What I meant was the only species of Cray that won't harm other fish are the Cambarellus because they have tiny, tiny claws. 

Three would be a good number to have.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

I wouldn't be so sure those tiny little claws don't hurt. 

On Saturday I bought a couple for the 29 gallon tank I have at home. They are tiny little babies and when I put them in the tank one landed on top of one of the plants where he hung out for a while.

My thick lipped gourami went over to check him out (didn't look like he wanted to try and eat him and I had already fed the tank) and when he got close the cpo got him in the lip with his claws I think mostly of of fear. It didn't do any noticeable damage to the gourami, but I thought he took off so fast that I thought he was going to swim through the glass.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Supposed to be *isn't* cycled.
> 
> Yes, they are the same Crays. Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp orange = CPO. There are also Cambarellus texanus- “Brazos" dwarf crayfish. What I meant was the only species of Cray that won't harm other fish are the Cambarellus because they have tiny, tiny claws.
> 
> Three would be a good number to have.


 
Russ...can you supply me with the name of a good reputable breeder of CPOs? I have been playing with the idea of getting some for my danio / tetra tanks. I'd like to start off right the first time.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

n25philly said:


> I wouldn't be so sure those tiny little claws don't hurt. <snip>


I never said they wouldn't hurt.  I said they wouldn't _damage_ and rarely actually pinch as posturing seems to do the trick.

TerriGoo: I lost my source (www.msjinkzd.com) as PA no longer allows the export of Crayfish. Law was for the consumable kind and not ornamental but encompasses both. Rachel is trying to get an exemption for the CPO. Right now I'm seeking a new source and think I've found it. Will send a PM when I'm sure.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I never said they wouldn't hurt.  I said they wouldn't _damage_ and rarely actually pinch as posturing seems to do the trick.


OK, I'm off-topic here, but I laughed harder than I should have at the <snip> in your quote. :lol:


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey sorry but anyone know how I put pictures on this from my iPad photo stream?


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Click Go advanced
Click manage attachments
Click Choose File
Click Upload
Close window when done


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

This is the 20 gall tank I was talking about see if you can spot zorro hint:Red wow I just previewed my post why is every picture I take and put on here upside down .-.


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

Can anyone tell me If I could fit the fish in it or nada?


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

for stocking ideas/suggestions I would recommend you use http://aqadvisor.com/ to get a better idea of what you can stock. As for the corys, yeah they say they should be in groups of at least four, pairs have been known to do well in unstressful conditions, personally I only have one in my tank and he's happy as a clown. Never once seen him stressed, sometimes bored but overall he seems perfectly fine. Your choice of course. As for the CPO I wouldn't do it myself. Might rip the fins off and their a hassle about escaping. In a 20 gal you could do alot of things. Check out that site I linked, its super easy and useful.


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

But can they live with everything in my tank including the fake Marimo ball and the ship wreck?


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

can what live in your tank specifically? Moss balls are loved by shrimp and I dont know of any fish that eat the moss balls so it should be fine. Decorations like your shipwreck dont really affect how you can stock. The only diffrence the decor might make is that some people dont recommend plastic plants with a betta because sometimes they snag their fins and they rip. To check tank/fish compatibility please use aq advisor.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

also does the tank have a filter? The picture is very hard to see


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sponge filter(on the left) and also I can still put Cory catfish in cause I think the aquarium is kinda over stocked on declarations


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

again the decor doesn't really matter. As long as there's room for mid to top level swimming which from what I can tell from the picture theres plenty, its fine. However a sponge filter would not be adequate for additional fish. You Should get a filter such as a tetra whisper 20 ex (you said it was a 20 gallon right?) and you might even need a second filter depending on the amount of fish you add.


----------



## Megaquake2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

I there any plants that are bad in there cause he has fin rot and I'm currently treating him but I wanna make sure it ain't the plants(their all plastic but their not prickly but I'm not sure how they are to a bettas fin)


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

Plastic plants can snag a bettas fins and rip them but there isnt really "bad" plants other than that. To avoid snagging i use silk plants.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

Fin rot is caused by poor water quality, when was your last water change?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you do the pantyhose test? Are you sure it's fin rot and not fin biting? Fin rot is normally shown by tattered fins with black/dark edges. Fin biting shows chunks of the fins missing but not black or dark. Bites are also U-shaped.

At some point it would be a good idea to chang to change your substrate to sand if you want Cories. It is less injurious to their barbels than sharper gravel. You could have six or so Pygmy or Habrosus Cories; I find the Habrosus more hardy than the Pygmy. If you online order, I buy mine at www.msjinkzd.com. 

You have plenty of room for your fish and can actually add more decor and plants to make your friends even happier.


----------

